# 1x1



## HumungousLake (Apr 28, 2009)

i am going to make 3 1x1 rubiks cubes from a dice, corner and legos i measured the dice and its about 7/8'. so i will try to find stickers that are 3/4' do u kno which stickers would be best also what about the 1x1 lego cube what size stickers

also i figure 5x5 stickers will be smallest


----------



## Waynilein (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what you just said (Try using punctuation?), but I would suggest cutting your own stickers.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Memyselfandpi has a tutorial if you're stuck


----------



## shelley (Apr 28, 2009)

It would be a pretty sad state of affairs if someone got stuck trying to make a 1x1x1 cube.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

Make stickers on the computer and scan the logo onto the computer. There you have it, your own stickers. Now, print them out and cover them with tape to make them look more professional and last longer. Have you ever thought of making a 0x0x0? It's a whole lot easier, but it's harder to solve. Oh yeah, you also lose it more easily.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 28, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> also i figure 5x5 stickers will be smallest


Wrong. ....


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck solving it... I stilll haven't solved mine


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, parity is a big thing when solving a 1x1


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 29, 2009)

Seriously? Are you screwing with us?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> It would be a pretty sad state of affairs if someone got stuck trying to make a 1x1x1 cube.





I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 30, 2009)

guys, i'm serious here i have a question, is it REALLY there is a 1x1 solve? i mean are you sure about this? i'm confused


----------



## panyan (Apr 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> It would be a pretty sad state of affairs if someone got stuck trying to make a 1x1x1 cube.



aint that the truth!


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 30, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> guys, i'm serious here i have a question, is it REALLY there is a 1x1 solve? i mean are you sure about this? i'm confused




Are you serious like serious serious or just serious like kidding??? 






<-- Post 111


----------



## brunson (Apr 30, 2009)

What are you using for a core?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, I am really frustrated... Please help me with 1x1 edge pairing!!!!1!!1111one


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

The centers are really tough on the 1x1. Good luck.


----------



## PeterNewton (Apr 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The centers are really tough on the 1x1. Good luck.



i can usually do the first 4, but the last two are just impossible


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

I mastered the 1x1. I'm still trying to find my 0x0 .


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 30, 2009)

1x1x1 WR: 00:00:01 sec. Who can beat that?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> I mastered the 1x1. I'm still trying to find my 0x0 .



Good luck with 0x0. If you find it, how do you know if you solve it?

@shoot1510, I thought stackmat timers can only register as low as 2/100 seconds.


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > I mastered the 1x1. I'm still trying to find my 0x0 .
> ...



He never said he used a stackmat.

0x0x0 average of 5:

1. 0.04
2. 0.02
3. 0.06
4. 0.02
5. 0.06
AVERAGE: 0.04


----------



## shoot1510 (May 1, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> @shoot1510, I thought stackmat timers can only register as low as 2/100 seconds.



I use a psp timer. And I like keep pressing in till it reached to 00:00:01 sec.
And your right about the stackmat timers. It really really almost impossible if someone can get a 00:00:01 sec on that stackmat timer.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > @shoot1510, I thought stackmat timers can only register as low as 2/100 seconds.
> ...



It's not ALMOST impossible, it *IS* impossible to get a 0.01 on the latest generation stackmat timers.


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, it literally is impossible to get better than 0.02 on a generation 2 stackmat. On the generation 1s it's even worse, I think the lowest possible time is 0.32 or something like that.

And shoot... you can only set WRs in a competition. You probably mean UWR.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

I think on first generations 0.03 is possible.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 1, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > guys, i'm serious here i have a question, is it REALLY there is a 1x1 solve? i mean are you sure about this? i'm confused
> ...



No no really i'm serious serious  i mean it

are you all here joking or what?


----------



## shelley (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> I think on first generations 0.03 is possible.



No no, we're talking about the first generation stackmat timer, not the old second generation timers. The ones where the timer is actually part of the mat. On those you can't get lower than 0.32.



HASH-CUBE said:


> No no really i'm serious serious  i mean it
> 
> are you all here joking or what?



.....................................................................................................................


----------

